

Japan's earthquake early warning system - czep
http://blog.japantimes.co.jp/japan-pulse/an-early-warning-system-in-every-pocket/

======
czep
With the probability of a major earthquake on the Hayward or San Andreas
faults at 76% within 30 years, we need to invest in a similar system. How can
we make this happen?

